# Is this a viable HGH/Thailand plan?



## PringleSandwich (10 mo ago)

My plan is to go check out Thailand for a week. The inspiration behind this is to buy a 1 year supply of Genotropin and ship it to the UK to collect when I am done with my holiday.

Things that could go wrong that I need advice with.

Is it as simple as going to some pharmacy and asking for a ton of HGH? or would I need a prescription?
Is it difficult to find authentic pharmaceutical grade HGH in Thailand?
HGH needs to be kept chilled is it ok to ship?
Is it a high risk of getting caught by customs? and would it just be confiscateded with no real repercussions?
Is there a best city to travel to for this? I was thinking Bangkok.

Many thanks


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

PringleSandwich said:


> My plan is to go check out Thailand for a week. The inspiration behind this is to buy a 1 year supply of Genotropin and ship it to the UK to collect when I am done with my holiday.
> 
> Things that could go wrong that I need advice with.
> 
> ...


Can't comment on pharmacys or specifics to Thailand. However can say from experience of shipping prohibited substances back to the UK - you are highly unlikely to be found as drugs dogs can't detect HGH - and the bulk of detection work is done with dogs on incoming mail. If it's found they can't prove you sent it so you just get a snarky letter from HM Customs. Had a couple myself for posting back flowers from Amsterdam!


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

Bring it back in your luggage in person.


----------



## PringleSandwich (10 mo ago)

Jamming said:


> Bring it back in your luggage in person.


Ain't that brave


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

PringleSandwich said:


> Ain't that brave


You can bring anabolic steroids back to the UK withoit a prescription in person as long it's for personal use. You would have to check whether HGH comes under that scope. Also put it in hold luggage.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Why Thailand? How much is Genotropin there? I’ve found Turkey to generally be the cheapest


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

PringleSandwich said:


> My plan is to go check out Thailand for a week. The inspiration behind this is to buy a 1 year supply of Genotropin and ship it to the UK to collect when I am done with my holiday.
> 
> Things that could go wrong that I need advice with.
> 
> ...


Thailand is great for buying certain steroids - but unfortunately not great for HGH. Not sure why you thought it would be a good place to buy it - it’s very expensive there. Same price or more expensive than here.


----------



## PringleSandwich (10 mo ago)

sitries said:


> Thailand is great for buying certain steroids - but unfortunately not great for HGH. Not sure why you thought it would be a good place to buy it - it’s very expensive there. Same price or more expensive than here.


Thanks for the advice I will check out Turkey.


----------



## PringleSandwich (10 mo ago)

drwae said:


> Why Thailand? How much is Genotropin there? I’ve found Turkey to generally be the cheapest


Cheers, I am rethinking my plan. Do doctors in Turkey give HGH prescriptions to anybody that asks for them?


----------



## PringleSandwich (10 mo ago)

Jamming said:


> You can bring anabolic steroids back to the UK withoit a prescription in person as long it's for personal use. You would have to check whether HGH comes under that scope. Also put it in hold luggage.


That is interesting, I will have to look into this as I want to bring back a one year supply. Thanks


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

PringleSandwich said:


> Cheers, I am rethinking my plan. Do doctors in Turkey give HGH prescriptions to anybody that asks for them?


No you don’t need a prescription. Go to the pharmacy.


----------



## Richo44 (Jun 28, 2021)

You can definitely bring back HGH for personal use. I would not advise you to ship as it shipment could get lost or it could get confiscated. On person if you tell them its personal use its never an issues and i can speak from experience. Been stopped twice , once with 500 ampules of Test. 
Bangkok is not the best place to go HGH, for steroids its decent. I go Turkey (Istanblul) and buy my HGH, go to the big chain pharmacies and they are reliable and sell decent quality HGH. I pay around £45 for a Genotropin Pfizer (36IU) pen. They also sell Lilly out here if you prefer that. I just put it in my suitcase. Generally once HGH is constituted it will need to be refrigerated so it will be fine for a few hours flight back. Once you get home put in the fridge


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

Richo44 said:


> You can definitely bring back HGH for personal use. I would not advise you to ship as it shipment could get lost or it could get confiscated. On person if you tell them its personal use its never an issues and i can speak from experience. Been stopped twice , once with 500 ampules of Test.
> Bangkok is not the best place to go HGH, for steroids its decent. I go Turkey (Istanblul) and buy my HGH, go to the big chain pharmacies and they are reliable and sell decent quality HGH. I pay around £45 for a Genotropin Pfizer (36IU) pen. They also sell Lilly out here if you prefer that. I just put it in my suitcase. Generally once HGH is constituted it will need to be refrigerated so it will be fine for a few hours flight back. Once you get home put in the fridge


I'm currently debating with myself whether to stock up and bring some back. £9 for a 32iu pen....but my total journey time is close to 24 hours.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Jamming said:


> I'm currently debating with myself whether to stock up and bring some back. £9 for a 32iu pen....but my total journey time is close to 24 hours.


Where are you getting 32iu for £9? Sounds fake


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

drwae said:


> Where are you getting 32iu for £9? Sounds fake


In Iran mate...it's definitely real. Iranian pharma. Meds are subsidised here which I assume is why its so cheap. Have to get a script as well from a Dr to get it.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Jamming said:


> In Iran mate...it's definitely real. Iranian pharma. Meds are subsidised here which I assume is why its so cheap. Have to get a script as well from a Dr to get it.


Ah ok I’m using some Iranian hgh myself right now. Thought you meant Turkey.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

drwae said:


> View attachment 214309


Yeah that's the exact stuff. Around £9 to £10 per pen depending on exchange rate. Did you source these ones within the UK?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Jamming said:


> Yeah that's the exact stuff. Around £9 to £10 per pen depending on exchange rate. Did you source these ones within the UK?


Nah I got them from Turkey


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

drwae said:


> Nah I got them from Turkey


How much is it per pen there?


----------



## Fishing21!! (9 mo ago)

Hi I’m heading to turkey, Istanbul … I’ve purchased hgh before in turkey from a pharmacy in marmaris however I’m always paranoid about getting fakes … could you suggest where to go in instanbul ?


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Interesting! 

I really gotta move to Turkey


----------



## bigjayjay (Jun 25, 2021)

Can't talk prices on here guys!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

PringleSandwich said:


> My plan is to go check out Thailand for a week. The inspiration behind this is to buy a 1 year supply of Genotropin and ship it to the UK to collect when I am done with my holiday.
> 
> Things that could go wrong that I need advice with.
> 
> ...


Unless I'm mistaken you're fine with HGH coming through customs. Could be wrong but don't think it's treated the same as anything else and wouldn't be an issue. Would also save hassle of posting it. Royal mail ain't what it used to be and I can't imagine Thai male (🤣) being better


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

Following


----------

